# Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!



## tobiiger (19. Oktober 2008)

So,
das muß ich jetzt mal loswerden!!!
Vorab,ich will hier niemanden schlecht machen,aber was wir letztes Wochenende erlebt haben,daß habe ich zuvor noch nie erlebt.
Wir wollten wie gesagt letztes Wochenende mit unserem Boot im Yachthafen von Lippe trailern.Wir waren um kurz nach 8 Uhr da,leider noch kein Hafenmeister (ab jetzt nur noch *ER* genannt)zu sehen.Es kam dann ein weiterer Angler,der einen Schlüssel für die Slippe hat.*Er* sagte uns,daß es auch schon mal bis 9.00 - 9.30 dauern könne bis der Hafenmeister auftaucht.Wir fragten Ihn dann,ob er uns trailern läßt und wir bezahlen dann beim raustrailern (so wie wir es schon etliche male zuvor bei diversen Anlagen gemacht haben).Würde er gerne machen,aber würde ER es mitkriegen würde  *ER* Ihm seinen Schlüssel abnehmen (???!!!!).Dann meinte der andere Angler noch das *ER* bit äußerster Vorrsicht zu genießen sei,ein richtiges........
Ok,was jetzt?Bis 9.30 Uhr wollten wir nicht warten.Dann kam ne nette Dame die die Toiletten aufgeschlossen hatte.Wir fragten nach der tele. Nummer von *ER*.Darauf sagte sie,*ER *würde Ihr den Kopf abreißßen wenn sie die Nummer rausrücke(|kopfkrat).Aber *ER* wohnt nur drei Häuser weiter.Ok,wir dann da hin,geklingelt und kurz für die Störung entschuldigt.Eigentlich wollten wir auch nur kurz bescheid geben,daß wir mit dem anderen Angler trailern wollen und später bezahlen oder auch gleich.Doch so weit sind wir gar nicht gekommen!!!!!! *ER* fing sofort an uns anzupöbeln,sogar zu beleidigen.Wir hätten hier nichts zu suchen und sk,kann ich ja verstehen wenn *ER* seine Privatraum haben will.Aber dann fauchte *ER* uns noch an,wir könnten jetzt wieder nach Hause Fahren,*ER* Würde uns heute nicht mehr trailern lassen.Auf die frage mit dem warum gabs nur noch einige drebe Wörten an unseren Kopf und *ER* knallte uns die Tür vor der Nase zu.....
Hab noch nie einen so unfreundlichen und dazu äußerst arroganten Menschen getroffen wie diesen!!!!Und ich verzichte hier schon auf die Wörter die eigentlich besser zu dieser Person passen!!!!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:
Wir dann wieder zurück zum Hafen,der andere Angler konnte auch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln....
Tja,eines steht danachfest,im Yachthafen von Lippe sieht uns kein Mensch mehr.Und sollte mal jemand von Euch dort trailern wollen,dann geht schön vorsichtig an diese Person ran.......
Sind danach übrigens nach Großenbrode gefahren und was soll ichsagen,keiner da,kurz an der ausgeschriebenen Nummer angerufen,geht alles klar wurde uns gesagt,bezahlen dann beim raustrailern im Bistro....Noch Fragen??????


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Macht euch doch mal schlau wem der Yachthafen Lippe untersteht und ob *ER* dort nur angestellt ist.
Sollte dies der Fall sein würde ich mal den Zuständigen Vorgesetzten informieren was *ER* für ein :v brocken ist


----------



## Gizi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Moin, ich würde das auch so machen wie Nordlicht beschrieben hat. Kann ja nicht sein das solch Leute auf die Menschheit los gelassen werden.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Ich habe mal kurz gegooglet und dabei sogar seine Tel & Handynr. gefunden

Hier zu finden:



> Hafeneinfahrt von der Ansteuerungstonne aus unter 281 Grad. Die Rinne wird in Frühjahr auf 3 Meter Tiefe ausgebaggert, in Jahresverlauf nimmt die Tiefe ab, doch sind während der ganzen Saison1,60 m Tiefe zugesagt, im Hafen selbst 2,50 m. Aktuelle Daten können beim Hafenmeister Manfred Lau (04381 418965, Handy 0171 411 5501) erfragt werden.



Wenn es stimmt, ist *ER* auch 1. Vormann auf dem Seenotrettungsboot  "Hellmuth Manthey" stationiert in Lippe 


Der Typ scheint "machtsüchtig" zu sein|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Macht euch doch mal schlau wem der Yachthafen Lippe untersteht und ob *ER* dort nur angestellt ist.
> Sollte dies der Fall sein würde ich mal den Zuständigen Vorgesetzten informieren was *ER* für ein :v brocken ist



Lippe ist ein öffenltich betriebener Jachthafen: 

Lippe, Yachthafen zwischen Behrensdorf und Hohwacht
öffentlich betrieben
Tel. 04381 418965
Slippen ist möglich für Boote bis 7 m
Stellplatz für Gespann: ja
Kleiner Yachthafen, hauptsächlich von Anglern genutzt. Slipanlage ist abgeschlossen, Schlüssel gibts beim Hafenmeister. Saisonschlüssel für Sommer und Winter möglich. 

Also sollte *ER* auch einen Vorgesetzten haben


----------



## HD4ever (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

nen guter Grund dort sein Boot nicht ins Wasser zu lassen #q


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Moin,

lest Euch mal den Trööt dazu durch,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=39272&highlight=Slipanlage+Lippe

das "Problem" schein es schon länger zu geben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

alles schriftlich machen...wenn wirklich öffentlich dann rechtsmittelfähigen bescheid anfordern wenn schlüssel verweigert wird.und dann hat der gute mann probleme denn arbeit...weil schreiben ...sein vorgestzter muß auch schreiben und letztlich das gericht muß auch schreiben und wenn kein grund vorliegt dann stehen betreiber und hafenmeister blöd da.


----------



## Freelander (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nen guter Grund dort sein Boot nicht ins Wasser zu lassen #q


 
Ja,aber leider sind das in OH die besten Fanggründe die ich kenne vom Kleinboot auf Dorsch und Mefo,weil Du von der Lippe alle bekannten nenneswerten Strände in der Nähe anlaufen kannst,von Weißenhaus bis Behrensdorf und sogar weiter,alles schnell zu erreichen.#6
Ich habe dort einen Schlüssel,den ich jedes Jahr wieder empfange.
Zum Hafenmeister muß ich sagen,er ist ein klein wenig schwierig,aber wenn man sich erstmal mit seiner Norddeutschen rauhen Art arrangiert hat,geht das eigentlich.
Er fürt dort ein hartes Zepter,muß aber vlt. auch so sein,weil es dort auch Situationen gibt wo man manchmal nur mit Kopf schütteln kann.Habe ich selber schon gesehen wie einige Eigner sich extrem dusselig anstellen.
Zu den angesprochenen Vorfall kann ich nichts sagen,weil ich nicht dabei war.
Nur soviel,wenn es Schule machen würde das Schlüsselinhanber andere Eingner slippen lassen würden,dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen,dass es mit Sicherheit auch Leute geben würde die das dann schamlos ausnutzen würden und so ist es eben den Schlüsselinhanbern untersagt und jeder weiß woran er sich zu halten hat.
So sind da nunmal die Bestimmungen.
Allerdings muß ich sagen das ich mich auch nicht verbal beleidigen lassen würde,da würde ich mir dann auch zu helfen wissen,nun war ich ja nicht dabei aber bei Schimpfwörten etc.könnten gewisse Straftatbestände erfüllt sein,denen man nachgehen kann.:g


----------



## detlefb (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

tja,

Live dabei war ich auch nicht. 
Nur solche Berichte geben mir mehr als zu denken.
Mit ner Tonne hinten auf dem Trailer möcht ich schon gern vorab wissen " was Sache ist". Lippe ist nach diesem Bericht, ganz klar von meiner Liste der möglichen Slippen gestrichen.
Wenn ich schon bezahlen darf, suche ich mir die Bedingungen aus.
So klasse kann das Revier garnicht sein, das  ich mir solche Eskapaden gefallen lassen müßte.

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von HD an !

Insofern 

Ganz herzlichen Dank an tobiiger #6#6 für diese Worte.


----------



## Dipsdive (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Solche Leute wie Herr Lau dürften den Titel Hafenmeister gar nicht auf der Mütze tragen. Hat sich scheinbar in den letzten Jahren in Lippe überhaupt nichts geändert |bigeyes 

Gibt doch aber jetzt eine brauchbare Slippe, ganz um die Ecke: [URL="http://www.marina-heiligenhafen.de/s...ndex.php?id=10V"]http://www.marina-heiligenhafen.de/s...ndex.php?id=10V

Noch dazu nicht so "eingekesselt" von den beiden Schießgebieten.[/URL]

Warum also noch mit solchen Leuten rumärgern


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

@ DipsDive

Wobei die Slippe sehr rutschig aussieht. 
Wehe wenn die Holzbretter nass oder ähnliches sind.

Nasse Bretter und eine auf die Hinterachse wirkende Handbremse beissen sich total :q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AiZhecyxX4&feature=related


----------



## Dipsdive (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Kenne die Slippe bisher nur von der Homepage des Hafens. Am Samstag bin ich auf Fehmarn und werde mir auf dem Rückweg mal einen persönlichen Eindruck von der Slippe machen.

Auf der alten Slippe wäre ich vor Jahren mit einem Kollegen fast abgeschmiert. Wir konnten nur noch einen BMW auf der Straße anhalten und um Abschlepphilfe bitten. Sonst wäre unser Gespann auf der nassen Holzrampe auf Grund gegangen |bigeyes

Jedenfalls erwecken die Bilder einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Kein Vergleich zur alten Slippe!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Wäre klasse wenn Du vielleicht ein Bild davon machen könntest?!

Zur Not müsste man halt ein Distanzstück zwischen Trailer und Auto
machen damit die Karre auf Beton steht.


----------



## tobiiger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Tja,
das Problem mit dem Hafenmeister hatte ich wohl dann doch nicht nur ich....
Aber egal,bei uns ist der Ärger jetzt auch schon verflogen und wie gesagt,uns sieht im Yachthafen Lippe so schnell keiner mehr.
Zur Slippe: Die ist sehr solide,sieht gut aus,scheint dort keine Probleme beim trailern zu geben.
Falls von Euch mal jemand dort trailert kann er ja mal nen Erfahrungsbericht durchgeben,wie *ER* gerade drauf war....
Ansonsten Euch allen ne geniale Wintersaison....
mfg Tobi


----------



## Freelander (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

Schade das das bei Euch so dumm gelaufen ist.;+
Ist wirklich ne Fischreiche Ecke da.
Slippen kannste da astrein,weil das da absolut geschützt ist.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hafenmeister Yachthafen Lippe - der geht gar nicht !!!!!*

@ FL

ist der Schlüssel Personen oder Bootsgebunden?!


----------



## dasbiest (3. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin,
bin grad mal über den alten Tread gestolpert, es gibt inzwischen einen neuen Hafenmeister, er hat eine andere Auffassung seiner Arbeit. Ihr könnt Euch per Tel. unter 04381 418965
oder
0152 53867834
bei ihm anmelden zum trailern, wer nett ist ( sollte selbstverständlich sein) kann auch mal in seiner Pause kommen.
Es heist *Eckhard Boller.

Leider ist es grad mit der Hafeneinfahrt schlecht bestellt, die Genehmigung zum ausbaggern ist wiederrufen worden bis auf weiteres. Selbst die Berufsfischer und das Boot der DGzRS kann den Hafen z.Z. bis auf weiteres nicht mehr verlassen. *


----------



## ragbar (3. Januar 2019)

...und ist der alte Hafen-äh-meister auch in der Versenkung verschwunden, oder hängt der da irgendwo auch noch rum? So als "Berater" für den neuen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2019)

Wenn es der ist den ich noch im Hinterkopf behalten habe - dann ist er hoffentlich mal an den verkehrten geraten


----------



## Magnus1 (8. Januar 2019)

Der alte Hafenmeister war ein riesen A...h. Dem wünsch ich jetzt nach Jahren noch die Pest an den Hals.
Da könnte man ja glatt mal überlegen wieder mit seinem Boot in der Lippe zu liegen.


----------

